# Rocky Mountain trail pano



## Winona (Jan 31, 2021)

This is a iPhone pano. Thus, put in just for fun. This is near Old Forge, NY. In the Adirondacks. The 4 of us snowshoed up. It’s short, but fairly steep. Temps overnight were in the negatives, but probably 15-20 by the time we hiked. No wind and sunny skies made for perfect temperatures.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks pretty good to me.  Some fones do take decent pics.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice shot......


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice shot, way better than the shots from my old GE toaster.


----------



## PJM (Feb 1, 2021)

Pretty image.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 1, 2021)

I like the ring round the sun think it’s called a hog bow
As panos are something I like to do I think that you have got a really good image there


----------



## Winona (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2021)

For the fair-weather folks, sand isn't the only tiring thing to walk in Snow will wear you down just as easily, so I appreciate the effort it took to get this. Pretty scene.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------

